# If I put.....



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

If I put my Dove Tan doe with my Agouti Variegated buck what will I get? The buck has very little agouti on him he is more white/cream, Here a pic of them both:



















Or if I put my doe with my LH Black variegated buck, heres a pic of him:


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

No one got any ideas???


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

*Looks for MouseBreeder* :roll:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Variegated is a dominant gene, as is tan. However, I don't know what happens if you put them together as no show breeder would ever try that mating. You might get all blacks because the genes don't interact (like you get if you mate siamese to most things except siamese or PEW), or you might get variegateds, I'm not sure.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I have been practicing my genetics recently and have tried to work out the colour codes of all of my mice, so far I have been right with predicting three litters and am waiting for 5 more litters in the next few weeks so I can feel more confidant.

So I had a go at looking at the genetics codes of a dove tan x agouti varigated.

Dove Tans have the code:

atat B C D pp ww (most likely a she looks show line so most likely will have been a dove tan x dove tan)
( atat=non ticked or non-agouti and tan, B C and D mean full colour so not important at the moment and pp= red eyed. The red eyed part makes the mouse a dove tan, without the pp, which is recessive the mouse would be a black tan, ww=means the mouse is not varigated)

I dont know how long hair works but I think its recessive, so unless the dove tan is carrying the long hair gene which it probably isnt, all of the babies will be short haired but will be carrying the long hair gene.

Anyway the Agouti Varigated could have one of the following codes depending on what its carrying:

AA B C D PP WW (Both of his parents would have to have been black eyed, ticked (agouti) and varigated)

The babies will be;

A at B C D Pp Ww=They will all be agouti (carrying non=agouti) they will all have tan (carrying non-tan) they will all be black eyed (carrying red eyed) and all variegated (carrying non-varigated).

If the Agouti Varigated Buck have a non-ticked parent and therefore the code Aa B C D PP WW half of the babies will have the code above while the other half will still be black eyed varigated but will be black instead of agouti.

If the Agouti varigated Buck is carrying a red eyed gene from one of his parents there will also be dove tan varigated and something which has the code A at B C D pp Ww which would in theory be a red eyed agouti varigated (but I dont know if it would be called something different)

If he has only got one variegated parent whereby his code would be A B C D PP Ww only 50% of the babies will be variegated the others would be unmarked I'm guessing.

If anyone actually knows what they are talking about please feel free to correct me, and also it would be helpful if someone could point out where I went wrong. Thanks


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I know that the dad to my Agouti Vari buck is a Black tan and the mother is a Agouti.
The dad to my LH Black Vari buck is also the Black Tan but the mum was LH choc Tan.
The DT is as far as I know DT through and through.
I cant go back any further.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry I should have said before when I said vari was dominant that it is homozygous lethal (like rumpwhite). Here's some more info from Finnmouse:
_The dominant white spotting gene W is responsible for Variegated. This gene is also called lethal white spotting, because the combination WW is lethal. These mice are black eyed whites, anemic and die before two weeks of age. The main effect of this gene is small, ragged edged splashes of colour on a white background. This variety is also highly dependent on modifiers, which may be part of the k complex. Just like the Even and Broken marked, the Variegated mouse takes a lot of patience - and mice - to breed into perfection. Furthermore, also with this variety, Ww mice can be almost totally pigmented. W is a tricky gene to work with, it may act as a recessive and may not always produce spotted mice._

I don't know if you can have a tan varigated, which is why I was saying that I didn't know if it acted like siamese in that sometimes it just doesn't interact and you get a colour other than what you may expect.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> This variety is also highly dependent on modifiers, which may be part of the k complex. Just like the Even and Broken marked, the Variegated mouse takes a lot of patience - and mice - to breed into perfection. Furthermore, also with this variety, Ww mice can be almost totally pigmented. W is a tricky gene to work with, it may act as a recessive and may not always produce spotted mice.[/i]


Sounds a lot like rump white (im convinced there are modifiers which affect the amount of white!!).

Angel Mouse says her variegated had a tan parent so it will be interesting to see if there is any semblence to varigated in this litter. I would guess that there will be a load of agouti tans with very little white if any on them (much like my rump white x tan litters)

Go for it though AngelMouse, I would imagine one of the benefits of hobby breeding is having the freedom to experiment with crosses. Plus, I have just had 2 agouti tans (with no bloody white at all) they are 2 weeks old now and they are beautiful. Agouti are very underated they can have such a lovely rich tone.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes the agouti is very beautiful mine is very rich in colour, well I think she is, she is the sister to my agouti Vari buck and she has a small white mark/spot on her tummy.
I shall give it a go putting the pair mentioned before together, but shall have to wait as I have 6 Dilute BT bucks to try and rehome and 3 Broken bucks to rehome :roll: isnt it allways the way :lol:


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

scratches her head......................... :?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Well I have done it have put my DT doe with my Agouti Vari buck...now all I have to do is wait


----------

